# Receivers that can run bi-amp front mains AND front heights?



## joshgdog (Mar 25, 2013)

Also, I'm curious about if there are any receivers out there that will allow me to bi-amp my front speakers and still give me the capability of having front heights? Maybe a 9.1 receiver that will then be running as a 7.1? I know there are receivers out there that will run a 7.1 setup while bi-amping the fronts, but will they let me run front heights with them specifically? If so, which ones should I be looking at? My Onkyo TX-NR616 only runs 5.1 when the fronts are bi-amped. I have no real way to utilize side surrounds or back speakers in my room. Really only traditional rear surround speakers.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

I have an Onk 707, so this is very familiar. If you want 7.1, bag the bi-amp and connect it that way. 

Your bi-amp approach retains the passive crossovers, so there's little sonic benefit to be had. Pull the passive circuit, insert a line-level circuit so the amps connect directly to the drivers and there's potential for benefit, albeit subtle in most cases. 

If you feel otherwise, an outboard amp will drive your front high channel, assuming you have line out for that channel. My 707 does. 

If you can't run surrounds, how about front wides? That's how I've done 7.1, albeit in a room with the display on the long wall. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Bi-amplification is generally a big waste of time, effort, and money. The gains are virtually intangible from mono-amplified speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, no benefit at all (Ive tried and run REW and could not even see a difference) Make sure you speaker wire is large enough and that the wires are attached securely at both ends and enjoy


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, no benefit at all (Ive tried and run REW and could not even see a difference) Make sure you speaker wire is large enough and that the wires are attached securely at both ends and enjoy


Also check to make sure your jumper terminals (bars) are securely fastened at the speaker end.


----------



## joshgdog (Mar 25, 2013)

Really? Maybe it's my imagination, but I swear I really actually thought my puny little Onkyo sounded better with my power hungry Polk RTiA9's after I bi-amped them. I'm sure you guys are right though. Placebo effect and whatnot. Boo.


----------



## joshgdog (Mar 25, 2013)

And Frank, that was my mistake. Only a fool like me buys an AVR with no pre-outs.


----------

